
Hiri: A cross-platform email client for Exchange and Office 365 - jtanderson
https://www.hiri.com/
======
jtanderson
Not the author, but this just came up in the Ubuntu app store when I was
installing Evolution. From a quick search around the web, it seems like it's
gotten some good coverage and, despite appearance, is not electron-based [1].
The second interesting thing is solidly monetized, so may not be as much of a
long-term risk to download/install/adapt to. They've also apparently been
around for at least a year or more, getting some TC coverage [2], so I though
I'd share with the HN folks, after seeing an increased amount of discussion
around the difficulty of being in the email space :)

\--- [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiri_(email_client)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiri_\(email_client\))
[2]
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/hiri/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/hiri/)

